# how to submit 'big' files?



## Soline (Dec 21, 2011)

I've seen people with submissions beyond the 1280x1280 pixel limit. 1780x1780 for example by Shikaro.


How the hell is this being done? I very much want to upload larger pictures sometimes than 1280, but I can't do anything bigger, am I missing a trick or something?


Thanks


----------



## Aden (Dec 21, 2011)

I think you're supposed to report people that have edged around the limit.

What I _can_ tell you with certainty is that there are _maybe_ twenty or thirty people on the entire site whose work would justify the larger size. For anyone else it's ungainly and annoying. Don't do it.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 21, 2011)

Sometimes, very rarely, seriously rare, someone will have an image larger than the allowed size and this person emails the admin team to get permission. It is ONLY allowed when to view the image properly you absolutely need to huge size. 

I will not tell you how to break the rules of FA and anyone telling you that will get an infraction. Your best bet is to think hard about the work and if a huge size is required before attempting to get admins to help. Otherwise, please report people with huge size files.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 21, 2011)

Why would you even want to view a picture that big? If I have to scroll around to see the entire image, it pisses me off.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 21, 2011)

3200x3200 blurry badly-lit phone camera photos of terribly-drawn sonic porn is sooo awesome


----------



## Xenke (Dec 21, 2011)

Wait.

This is actually against the rules now?

Like if I reported it, stuff would actually get done?



I'm so proud. :'3


----------



## Soline (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, it's illegal? Oops!

I'll see if I can contact the admins then. And no it wasn't to upload some crummy mobile photo or some such. I wanted a higher res for the massive orgy picture I'm working on.


----------



## Aden (Dec 21, 2011)

Soline said:


> I wanted a higher res for the massive orgy picture I'm working on.



that is just dandy, sir


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 21, 2011)

Soline said:


> I wanted a higher res for the massive orgy picture I'm working on.


Orgy?

I WANT IN!!!!!1!


----------



## Fay V (Dec 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Wait.
> 
> This is actually against the rules now?
> 
> ...


As long as there wasn't previous permission or actual merit to the size, which you wouldn't really know just looking at it (merit maybe) so please do report it.


----------



## TechKat (Dec 22, 2011)

Dont report them, because then you're getting someone banned for something that FA didnt code properly.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think people are being banned, they generally just get asked to resize or something


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2011)

TechKat said:


> Dont report them, because then you're getting someone banned for something that FA didnt code properly.



Banned, really? I think at best they'd ask for the user to resize it on their own and at worst remove the submission

granted I can't believe that this workaround hasn't been patched if they actually do care about it enough to do something


----------



## Xenke (Dec 23, 2011)

Aden said:


> granted I can't believe that this workaround hasn't been patched if they actually do care about it enough to do something



The reason why (sources have said) is why I'm so surprised that reporting it isn't a waste of time anymore.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 23, 2011)

I came across this 1 year ago and have been using this exploit myself for my 3D Graphics work.

Its a very simple process also saying this in reply to OP's request seeing as everyone else is being such goody goods. YOU ALL MAKE ME SICK!
1: <Herp>
2: <Derp>
3: <Blerp>
4: <Merp>

-While we do not ban people for submitting larger files, we do not encourage it. As such, I'd like to ask you to let people find it out for themselves. -Cerbrus








This is not actually illegal. It is a more of a hush hush exploit the dev team never fully removed mostly because the bigger more popufur artists would cry their heads off if this exploit was fixed. So its more of a feature now for those who can actually discover it. FYI its been around since the image size restrictions were first used in FA. Prior to the image size restrictions large images would be small thumbnails that are a bit larger then the main submission thumbnail. Think DA's size changer so you can have a small image instead of a big one.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a single image that is larger than the allowed sizes. And I think it is justified, as it's big in size but not in storage size. It's a panorama photograph.


----------



## Summercat (Dec 23, 2011)

Because it's a coding error, we generally only go after people when it's, well, bad/unneeded. More like "Holy hell, resize that there is no reason why that should be OH GODS THERE IS SO MUCH FLUID THERE WHY DID I AL:KJHAHAL:A*bang*"


----------



## BRN (Dec 23, 2011)

It's a workaround involving submitting the file that I'm probably not allowed to detail, but if you were to find out about it, use your head to figure out whether you really need to do it. 

Shikaro works at a high-resolution canvas and I reckon his work justifies the resolution he uploads at. But not everything on FA has the same reason, y'know?


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 23, 2011)

While I agree with administration that you should be justified to have your images this big. Honestly this shouldn't be kept a secret. My revealing the secret was my decision. But its the individual artists decision to break the rules and post something needlessly big.

In my art i will typically encounter moments where i will make something worthy of being a desktop image and i don't want to restrict myself to using img hosting services to distribute them when people can just download it directly. If they want something larger or something smaller then by all means i'll re-render the image itself so that it doesn't look like crap.

Anywho i think this topic needs closing and or moved to a proper discussions thread as this is now bordering on rule discussion and not being a request for help anymore.


----------

